# This is hysterical



## BeanRespecter (Jun 10, 2021)

This made me LOL. I'm guessing jannys are getting a massive amounts of reports for 'foul language'?


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm just avoiding politics to the best of my ability like I promised


----------



## shameful existence (Jun 10, 2021)

Wish I were a child visiting from Twitter so that I could relive the short sweet phase in between a red pill and a black pill one more time.


----------



## John Hancock (Jun 10, 2021)

Every teenage girl when they read that:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Drifting Panzer (Jun 10, 2021)

I feel out of the loop here. Is there something on twitter causing an influx of visitors, or is it just a joke that I missed?


----------



## LazloChalos (Jun 10, 2021)

Shouldn't "Gay people reproduce by molesting children" be "Gay people reproduce by molesting children and indoctrinating them"

Or is "molesting" a catch-all that includes grooming and indoctrination?

Nitpicking but it just reads in a strange manner.


----------



## John Hancock (Jun 10, 2021)

Drifting Panzer said:


> I feel out of the loop here. Is there something on twitter causing an influx of visitors, or is it just a joke that I missed?


Minecraft YouTuber Dream's face was finally doxed and his thread is receiving a ton of traffic, most likely from his 14 year old bpd fangirls


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Jun 10, 2021)

Drifting Panzer said:


> I feel out of the loop here. Is there something on twitter causing an influx of visitors, or is it just a joke that I missed?


Yes. Dream's followers are looking up information about his latest controversy. When they do, they're drawn to this website without knowing its reputation. Null is just warning them what to expect.

EDIT: ninja'd by @CasperTheGhoul


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 10, 2021)

... but what if we combine these things and say niggerfaggot?


----------



## Hitman One (Jun 10, 2021)

The shady fugitive Null K. Farms continues his sick crusade to poison the minds of America's youth. When will the CIA drone this man?


----------



## BeanRespecter (Jun 10, 2021)

Null said:


> I'm just avoiding politics to the best of my ability like I promised


you seem cool AF to me and your MATI show is hysterical lmfao


----------



## Mal0 (Jun 10, 2021)

teriyakiburns said:


> ... but what if we combine these things and say niggerfaggot?


then suddenly government officials will start to glow


----------



## Peanut Butter in Peril (Jun 10, 2021)

Isn't Dream being fat a good thing? They could make him into a chair with cushions!


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jun 10, 2021)

Peanut Butter in Peril said:


> Isn't Dream being fat a good thing? They could make him into a chair with cushions!


Don’t give them any ideas!

**Edit** funny enough I thought he wasn’t being literal with the “children of Twitter” until I realized it was made in response to Dream.


----------



## Blamo (Jun 10, 2021)

Null said:


> I'm just avoiding politics to the best of my ability like I promised


So Dream's cheating ended up leading to the possible radicalization of generation Alpha.
Okay, this is a timeline for sure. 2020 has nothing on 2021.


----------



## Not Really Here (Jun 10, 2021)

LazloChalos said:


> Shouldn't "Gay people reproduce by molesting children" be "Gay people reproduce by molesting children and indoctrinating them"
> 
> Or is "molesting" a catch-all that includes grooming and indoctrination?
> 
> Nitpicking but it just reads in a strange manner.


No, traumatic reenactment and other coping mechanisms make indoctrination unnecessary.
Great statement Jersh.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 10, 2021)

but isn't a full-auto AR-15 just an M-16?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 10, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> but isn't a full-auto AR-15 just an M-16?


I feel angry.


----------



## Null (Jun 10, 2021)

ok i had my fun, nite nite


----------



## Hitman One (Jun 10, 2021)

Null said:


> ok i had my fun, nite nite


Sleep tight Nullykins.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 10, 2021)

pls no bulli null


----------



## Trig.Point (Jun 10, 2021)

MediocreMilt said:


> but isn't a full-auto AR-15 just an M-16?


AR 15's are lighter and used to just be issued to officers and SNCO's.


----------



## Thornforg (Jun 10, 2021)

Null said:


> I'm just avoiding politics to the best of my ability like I promised


I love you, Null.


----------

